# 92937



## gjja (Jun 10, 2013)

Does 92937 get billed with an anatomical modifier for the graft?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 11, 2013)

gjjaaron@juno.com said:


> Does 92937 get billed with an anatomical modifier for the graft?



If the intervention was done on the graft yes. Use the anatomical modifier on which ever vessel received the intervention.


----------



## gjja (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## gjja (Jun 11, 2013)

What's throwing me is that the intervention was done to the saphenous vein graft. Do you know what modifier I would use for that?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jun 12, 2013)

gjjaaron@juno.com said:


> What's throwing me is that the intervention was done to the saphenous vein graft. Do you know what modifier I would use for that?



What vessel is the graft flowing blood into? 

For example if a stent was placed in a saphenous vein graft going from the aorta to the right coronary you would use modifier -RC when reporting the intervention. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 13, 2013)

Jess1125 said:


> What vessel is the graft flowing blood into?
> 
> For example if a stent was placed in a saphenous vein graft going from the aorta to the right coronary you would use modifier -RC when reporting the intervention.
> 
> Jessica CPC, CCC



Jessica,
 Yes you are exactly right.


----------

